
Tell HN: Looking for up to $10/hour dev to help me development of a side project - tomerbd
I have a side project which I&#x27;m looking for someone talented to help me with.   I&#x27;m an individual full time worker, but this could provide with a side gig for you and also its interesting, like up to $10 &#x2F; hour ping me if you are interested.
======
mister_hn
Maybe you can outsource the development in India / China, where $10/hour is an
high price

------
analognoise
Talented. $10/hour. Pick one.

~~~
audiometry
yeah, McDonalds will pay a 16yo boy more.

